# Vocalists: What do you do against dry throat?



## Lethe (Jul 20, 2009)

So I got the basic technique of screaming and vocal frys down, I think. That does not mean that it sounds good, but I can do it for hours without ever hurting myself or getting even slightly sore. My problem is this:

Sometimes, I get really awesome screams because it feels like there is a bit of spit on my vocal chords that adds to the sound by making a nice gargling noise. When I have this, it stays for hours on end without ever changing, and screaming aswell as vocal frys feel really pleasant.

But sometimes, it feels like my throat is dry even though there is plenty of saliva in my mouth and I've had tons of water. Drinking even more water seems to make the problem worse. With that dry throat, I can also do all of my singing parts, but they sound forced and scratchy. I know then that I have to take care and take away most of the power because otherwise it starts to feel unpleasant.

I noticed the good state (wet throat, good sound) happens mostly, but not exclusively when I've had a couple beers, but there must be some other way to achieve this?


----------



## _detox (Jul 20, 2009)

I would also like to see some suggestions here.

I do the growls in my band (not a lead vocalist, just accents here and there) and the core of my technique is based on having a lubricated throat. It doesn't sound like you would think, all gurgly and spit filled, just enough to make it sound "wet" enough. 

But the second I get on stage my throat dries up. I'm not really nervous or anything, but I've come off stage with a sore throat due to this problem, and any suggestions would be great!


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Jul 20, 2009)

Drink something *really* sugary. And drink warm or room temp water rather than cold, if you need it.

Seems to help me out a fair bit.

Avoid fizzy drinks though.


----------



## Lethe (Jul 20, 2009)

Any suggestions as to what sugary, non-fizzy stuff to drink?

I read that acid stuff is bad in that regard, so most juices are out. Dairy should also be avoided, so chocolate milk is out - I guess it would look a little funny on stage, too.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 20, 2009)

Lethe said:


> I guess it would look a little funny on stage, too.


During a break you take out a juice box or something, NOTHING is more metal than a fucking juice box!


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Jul 20, 2009)

"Andy Serkis who voiced Gollum in the Lord of the Rings said he had to drink a mixture of honey, lemon and ginger tea (I might have the combination wrong) everyday because he was straining his voice by speaking with a rasp."

Maybe?


----------



## _detox (Jul 20, 2009)

Vitamin water might work? It has some of that extra sugary shit that regular water doesn't.


----------



## Lethe (Jul 20, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> During a break you take out a juice box or something, NOTHING is more metal than a fucking juice box!



Well, Capri Sun comes in an aluminum bag, so that's technically metal. 

I'll give the ginger tea, lemon and honey thing a try, though. Sounds tasty.


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Jul 20, 2009)

How about Jagermeister and cola syrup? 

Sounds good right?

I might try experimenting now that you've brought it up. See for myself what's best.



GigantoRobotico said:


> How about Jagermeister and cola syrup?
> 
> Sounds good right?
> 
> I might try experimenting now that you've brought it up. See for myself what's best.



I can now inform you all, after several intense taste tests, that Jagermeister and cola is good.

I don't know about for vocals. 

But it is goood.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 20, 2009)

GigantoRobotico said:


> "Andy Serkis who voiced Gollum in the Lord of the Rings said he had to drink a mixture of honey, lemon and ginger tea (I might have the combination wrong) everyday because he was straining his voice by speaking with a rasp."
> 
> Maybe?


I remember seeing that in the special features, he called it his "Gollum Juice" or something? He was drinking that shit like water... It sounds like it might be a winner.


----------



## _detox (Jul 20, 2009)

Myra, 14, London
Did doing the voice cause you any throat pain or any strain?

Andy Serkis: It did at first but I used to drink a lot of this juice which we all made up called Gollum Juice, which was made of honey, lemon and ginger. So we used to make up big jugs of it with warm water and I used to drink that on set everyday, lots of it everyday.
 Looks like it might be.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jul 21, 2009)

Chocolate Milk after brushing your teeth. 

My singer does this EVERY day. Singing or not... And he's better than you.


----------

